# Apfelkuchen ( German Coffee Cake



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What recipe are you halving? 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, ok, next time I’ll cut the recipe in half!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you going to make it? 
Here it is after the cake batter is put into the pan and before it’s topped off with the crumbs


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The recipe




> > for the cake
> > 1 & 1/8 cup warm milk
> > 1 Tab yeast
> > 1/4 c sugar Plus 1 Tab.
> > ...


note...the original crumb recipe is 1/2 bar butter, 1 cup sugar, 3/4 cup of flour,
I changed it cause my other Yeast German Crumb Cake uses 1 bar butter, 1 cup
sugar and one cup flour and it’s an amazing cake.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does your version taste kind of like a pound cake?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Does your version taste kind of like a pound cake?


no, not at all...it’s got the cake yeast flavor...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

My mom used to make this when I was a kid, except no streusel on top. Delicious.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> My mom used to make this when I was a kid, except no streusel on top. Delicious.


No crumbs? Well, now you can make this one...it’s beyond good, it’s the yeast that gives
it it’s unique and delicious taste.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks delicious! Germans know their desserts. I love German yeast-based cakes.

I still remember a visit to my grandparents in Germany with my brother when I was around 10. On our last day, they took us for a walk at a scenic spot by a river. As the afternoon grew later, it became imperative to have Kafe, so we stopped at a restaurant with outdoor tables. We all had Apfelkuchen (a different style than this). When we finished, my grandmother looked at my grandfather and said something like "Und auchmal ein Eis?" So we all had ice cream, too. My brother and I were amazed. Two desserts! Afternoon coffee is basically a fourth meal featuring dessert. These people know how to LIVE!

(Not that two desserts ever became the norm back home, despite the fact that my mother is just as German as her parents...)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m glad I bought you down memory lane. As well as desserts the Germans know their beer too!


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I actually disagree on the German beer part. Most of it is lager style. I far, far prefer ales. The American microbrew scene these days blows the old German beermakers out of the water. My mother used to complain about American beer tasting like "piss water," and she's right to the extent that American beer used to be defined by Bud and Coors. But when I bring her a good richly flavored American IPA she loves it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> I actually disagree on the German beer part. Most of it is lager style. I far, far prefer ales. The American microbrew scene these days blows the old German beermakers out of the water. My mother used to complain about American beer tasting like "piss water," and she's right to the extent that American beer used to be defined by Bud and Coors. But when I bring her a good richly flavored American IPA she loves it.


When we went to Europe we spent 5 days in Switzerland to visit our friends that live there.
They took us to the Black Forest in Germany to a pub that was famous for their beer.
It was a big deal the way they poured the beer into a huge mug it took about 5 minutes to pour it. My guy thought it was good, I really don’t drink beer so I wouldn’t know, he drank mine as well.
We had our kids with us and they gave them root beer...when I asked for a root beer for me - they looks insulted. We also visited a few beer gardens...the beer was served in glass mugs, and the franks without a bun, the bun was separate.


----------

